# New song + Promo shots!



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Hey everyone,

Arkham Dispatch has a new song up online, Fifth of November! This is the first song I have played on for the upcoming full length so I'm extra proud of it . We also went on our first photo shoot this weekend, and we have the first of a few promo shots as well.

The song: www.myspace.com/arkhamdispatch










Feedback welcome


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

Ahem! Sorry fellows...I'll just find some other stairs to go up. I think I forgot something down there anyways... I'm just going to turn around.

I don't think you guys are a country band. It seems like a good shot.
Unfortunately, you can tell that symbol on the left is digital. You could maker it higher quality so that the lines aren't so jagged. I'll go check out the tunes now...

Ok, I'm back now. Listened to 5th of November. I quite liked it. I can see how your look matches your style. It works well. Sort of a mix of acoustic and hard rock with a slight maritime feel. (isn't it funny when people try to describe you? - thought you would appreciate the attempt) I felt the harmonies added a lot on the chorus. I could imagine a bar trying to sing along after a while which is a good sign.
I hope it's not rude to say this, but I easily enjoyed "5th of November" the most out of the 3 songs. It seemed the most original/creative/interesting to me. If it's the newest of the 3, that's a good sign and you are moving in a good direction. But what do I know?... just my thoughts.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I'll pass it on to our photographer, looking forward to hearing what you think! Cheers


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

what's hanging out of buddies pocket?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Carribeaner (sp)


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Is that the band "insignia" on the wall? I'm guessing it is. Picture looks good. At least you're not headed for Rock n'Roll Confidential:

http://www.rockandrollconfidential.com/hall/hall_detail.php?dd_keyid=32


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

That is what it would look like if someone spraypainted our logo on a wall lol - if you visit our facebook or myspage page, you can see how it normally looks


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

not bad...sounds pretty good...i agree with bcmatt...i could hear others (and admittedly me too) singing along!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I'm suprised you guys prefer the new tune the most! It's our most recently recorded, I'm not sure of the order that they were written. I *think* it is the newest of the 3 though. I think you guys will probably like the other songs a lot as well then 

Thanks a lot for the feedback!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Pretty good songs. Good stuff.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Good tunes. Stairways and brick walls have been done to death, but then again my band is not much better standing in a farmer's field.


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

two of the guys faces are obscured in the photo


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

A little bit yes.

Fortunately we have more on our facebook page


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Hey, you forgot the "M" in Markham. Nice tunes, great work


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Hey, you forgot the "M" in Markham. Nice tunes, great work


Hahahaha!

Loved the tune. The acoustic breakdowns do a great job of bringing the song down a bit before it kicks back up and I love the backups in the choruses - really helps to push the song along. I'd love to hear some other instruments kicking around like a mandolin or something in the breaks to really push the acoustic vs. electric aspects.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I never thought about a mandolin - I'll make the suggestion!

Cheers for the words guys  - we're currently recording another song for your listening pleasure.


----------



## Chubba (Aug 23, 2009)

Got a chance to listen - wow! the songs are really strong - wicked harmonies...in the way they're put together, there's pieces that remind me of the melodic parts of some System of a Down stuff - but I wasn't thinking too much about that, just enjoying the music...great work!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Thanks a lot!

We're looking to get gigs around Southern Ontario this summer - if you or any bands you know of would be interested in having us out, shoot me a PM!

Justin/Arkham Dispatch


----------

